# der Beach



## Bonjules

Hola,
 las in der Zeitung heute
'..der Bondi Beach in Sidney....

Ok, wir haben 'der Strand', aber 'das Bondi Beach' finde ich irgendwie
besser. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## magnus

Fremdwörter bekommen, wenn es schon eine Entsprechung in der Zielsprache gibt, oft deren grammatisches Geschlecht. Man vergleiche etwa mit _E-Mail_ ("die", weil es die Post heißt). Daher finde ich "der" hier angebracht.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich hätte intuitiv immer "die Beach" gesagt -- wenn es denn sein muß. "Das Beach" klingt gar nicht, "der Beach" so mittel, finde ich.

Kajjo


----------



## Bonjules

Ja, ich verstehe das System schon, Magnus.
Was ich nicht erklaeren kann ist warum sich mein Sprachgefuehl
manchmal so heftig dagegen straeubt.
die E-mail -kein Problem.
das Virus -klingt mir falsch.

Geht das nur mir so?


----------



## magnus

Vielleicht hast du Latein in der Schule gelernt, und erinnerst dich daran, dass Virus im Lateinischen ein Maskulinum ist. Mir klingt das Neutrum irgendwie richtig, weil das auch in meiner Muttersprache der Fall ist.


----------



## Henryk

Bonjules said:


> Ja, ich verstehe das System schon, Magnus.
> Was ich nicht erklaeren kann ist warum sich mein Sprachgefuehl
> manchmal so heftig dagegen straeubt.
> die E-mail -kein Problem.
> das Virus -klingt mir falsch.
> 
> Geht das nur mir so?



die E-Mail
der Virus (PC)
das Virus (Medizin) - _das ist Gewöhnungssache. Vor 1/2 Jahren klang das in meinen Ohren auch noch merkwürdig._
der Beach

Ich würde intuitiv *am* Beach baden, es muss schließlich _*am* Strand _ähnlich klingen, wenn man es dekliniert. Und das Maskulinum wird wohl von der denglischbegeisterten Jugend einfach vom _Strand_ übernommen.

Am schlimmsten finde ich _*der* File_. Mein Sprachgefühl anerkennt nur das Neutrum hier.


----------



## Kajjo

magnus said:


> Vielleicht hast du Latein in der Schule gelernt, und erinnerst dich daran, dass Virus im Lateinischen ein Maskulinum ist. Mir klingt das Neutrum irgendwie richtig, weil das auch in meiner Muttersprache der Fall ist.


Virus ist gerade im Lateinischen ein Neutrum -- das ist der einzige Grund, warum es im Deutschen ein Neutrum ist!

Zwar sind viele Wörter auf -us im Lateinischen maskulin, aber es gibt doch etliche Ausnahmen, z.B. _genus _oder _virus_, die beide Neutra sind.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Henryk said:


> Am schlimmsten finde ich _*der* File_. Mein Sprachgefühl anerkennt nur das Neutrum hier.


Exakt! Mir geht es genauso!

Kajjo


----------



## Bonjules

Henryk said:


> die E-Mail
> der Virus (PC)
> das Virus (Medizin) - _das ist Gewöhnungssache. Vor 1/2 Jahren klang das in meinen Ohren auch noch merkwürdig_
> 
> Am schlimmsten finde ich _*der* File_. Mein Sprachgefühl anerkennt nur das Neutrum hier.


Warum Neutrum? Die Akte scheint doch am aehnlichtsten.



Kajjo said:


> Virus ist gerade im Lateinischen ein Neutrum -- das ist der einzige Grund, warum es im Deutschen ein Neutrum ist!
> 
> Zwar sind viele Wörter auf -us im Lateinischen maskulin, aber es gibt doch etliche Ausnahmen, z.B. _genus _oder _virus_, die beide Neutra sind.
> 
> Kajjo


Da hast Du freilich recht, kajjo, obwohl diese feinen Unterschiede fuer die meisten der Vergessenheit anheimfallen (ausser wenn sie Latein nach der Schule weitermachen); die Assoziation von -us mit masc. ist doch sehr
stark.

Was mich an dem ganzen komplex ein wenig stoert ist dass wir individuelle Praeferenzen, ohne uebergreifende Kriterien zu haben scheinen
(warum wuerdest Du 'die Beach' sagen, Kajjo, um Himmels Willen?).
Die Idee dass wir alle so verschiedene 'Sprachgefuehle' haben, widerstrebt
mir. Vielleicht renne ich aber nur einem Phantom hinterher.
Hat das niemand untersucht? Mit dem Ueberhandnehmen von Lehnwoertern sollte man sich das vielleicht etwas ansehen.
saludos


----------



## jazyk

> Was mich an dem ganzen komplex ein wenig stoert ist dass wir individuelle Praeferenzen, ohne uebergreifende Kriterien zu haben scheinen
> (warum wuerdest Du 'die Beach' sagen, Kajjo, um Himmels Willen?).


Wegen _la plage_.


----------



## Kajjo

Bonjules said:


> Warum Neutrum? Die Akte scheint doch am aehnlichtsten.


Also an _Akte_ denkt da kein einziger Muttersprachler, denn das Wort wird im Computerkontext überhaupt gar nicht verwendet! Naheliegender für _die File_ wäre _die Datei_. Letzteres sagen sehr viele Deutsche und es erscheint mit weder altmodisch noch fraglich. Eine Datei ist genau die Entsprechung von _file_.



> Was mich an dem ganzen komplex ein wenig stoert ist dass wir individuelle Praeferenzen, ohne uebergreifende Kriterien zu haben scheinen


Richtig, so ist es. Zum Glück sind die Präferenzen von ähnlich gebildeten Personen aus dem gleichen Sprachraum sehr konsistent -- fast alle sind sich einig und die wenigen Abweichler haben meist kein gutes Sprachgefühl. Von Region zu Region gibt es allerdings deutliche Unterschiede in diesem Sprachgefühl, weshalb es überregional zu einigen Überraschungen kommen kann.

Zu der allgemeinen Theorie des "Vergleichsworts": Ich glaube einfach nicht daran, daß man intuitiv an eine Übersetzung denkt und dann dieses Wort als Grundlage des willkürlichen Genus des Lehnwortes wählt. Ich halte das, mit Verlaub gesagt, für Quatsch -- da ist es mit Sprachforschern durchgegangen. Meine Erfahrung spricht einfach dagegen, siehe _das File_ für _die Datei_.

Ich vermute viel eher, daß es um _gleich klingende_ Wörter geht oder um die Eingruppierung der Bedeutung in eine Klasse ähnlicher Wörter mit konsistentem Genus. Hier spielt dann einzig das Sprachgefühl eine Rolle, also welche Artikel zu dem Substantiv gut und passend klingt. Das erklärt nämlich sowohl häufige Übereinstimmungen als auch die regionalen Abweichungen.




> Da hast Du freilich recht, kajjo, obwohl diese feinen Unterschiede fuer die meisten der Vergessenheit anheimfallen (ausser wenn sie Latein nach der Schule weitermachen); die Assoziation von -us mit masc. ist doch sehr stark.


OK, ich habe 7 Jahre Latein gehabt und stimme zu, daß für Nichtlateiner das -us nach Maskulinum klingen mag. 

Im Lateinischen ist die Gruppenzuordnung des Genus viel stärker ausgeprägt als im Deutschen. Das darf man, wenn man einmal Lateinunterricht hatte, möglichst nicht wieder vergessen, auch wenn die Präsenz der Beispiele natürlich verlorengeht. So sind z.B. fast alle Länder feminin (auch _aegyptus_), ebenso alle Bäume (_fagus, malus_) und z.B. _humus _(fem., Boden), _manus _(fem., Hand). Zu den Neutra fallen mir beim Nachdenken noch ein: _locus _(Ort), _vulgus _(Volk)

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stimme Kajjos Ausführungen zu.

Es gibt auch linguistische Untersuchungen und Tests, in denen solche Zuordnungen zu eigens dafür erfundenen Kunstwörtern gemacht wurden. Die Zuordnungen erwiesen sich jeweils relativ konsistent, wobei sich aber Varianten bildeten, die unterschiedlich große Gruppen repräsentierten.

Wenn es gefühlsmäßig zu einem Standard passte, wurde von den meisten die Standardform verwendet. "Standard" ist hier individuell gemeint, nicht im Sinne eines festgelegten Standards, sondern im Sinne einer intuitiven Gruppierung, die erkennbaren Regeln folgt.

In einigen Fällen gibt es mehrere Eingruppierungsmöglichkeiten.

Im Fall "File":

ein File - ein Beil (s), ein Teil (s), ein Keil (m) ...
Vergleiche: eine Zeile, eine Weile, eine Feile ...


Wenn keinerlei Regeln erkennbar sind und keine aus der Vergangenheit mögliche Ableitung vorhanden ist, ist es möglich, dass der Zufall entscheidet. Zunächst bestehen dann mehrere Formen parallel. Das kann auch bei Wörtern passieren, die fast vergessen waren, aber erneut verwendet werden.


----------



## Sidjanga

Kajjo said:


> Ich hätte intuitiv immer "die Beach" gesagt -- wenn es denn sein muß.


Ohne erklären zu können warum (aber wann genau kann man das schon, wenn es um Intuition geht?) geht es mir genau so.

Gab es nicht mal einen Songtext oder ein sonstiges mehr oder weniger bekanntes Zitat, wo es *die *_Beach _oder _an der Beach_ hieß?
(dass die Begründung von jazyk zutrifft bezweifle ich allerdings. Das geht mir schon immer (?) so, seit lange bevor das Spanische in mein Leben Einzug gehalten hat. )

Der _(Bondy-)Strand_ ist für mich aber trotzdem der Favorit, auch wenn es sich um einen Eigennamen handelt, aber dieser ist aus meiner Sicht auf _Bondy _beschränkt. Na ja, ist wohl Ansichtssache (man sagt ja auch _das Empire State *Building*_, und nicht -_Gebäude_).

Grüße!


----------



## jazyk

> Zu den Neutra fallen mir beim Nachdenken noch ein: _locus _(Ort), _vulgus _(Volk)


_Locus _im Singularist männlich. Sein Plural kann sowohl _loca _(sachlich) als auch _loci_ (männlich) lauten.


----------



## Sepia

... davon abgesehen finde ich es trotzdem ziemlich willkürlich wie sich das  Geschlecht von Fremdwörtern sich im Deutschen einbürgert. 

Beispiel: Keiner würde "die Disc" sagen 

und Trotzdem: "die CD" - also, die compact Disc

Da steckt überhaupt keine logische Denkweise hinter. Da labern Leute einfach los und mehr oder weniger ergibt sich dann ein Durchschnittswert, nachdem die Mehrheit sich dann richtet. 

Da könnte man reihenweise von Beispielen auflisten.


----------



## Henryk

> Beispiel: Keiner würde "die Disc" sagen
> 
> und Trotzdem: "die CD" - also, die compact Disc



_*die* Diskette_


----------



## Bonjules

Kajjo said:


> Also an _Akte_ denkt da kein einziger Muttersprachler, denn das Wort wird im Computerkontext überhaupt gar nicht verwendet! Naheliegender für _die File_ wäre _die Datei_. .......
> Kajjo


 
Nun, welcher Muttersprachler eben. Im englishen wird 'file' ebensooft oder oefter so gebraucht: 'Keep/have a file on something', eine beschraenkte Ansammlung von info, bisher in einen file-folder gesteckt und in einem
file cabinet aufbewahrt. Sicherlich reden wir hier nicht ueber eine Datei, sondern eben, ja, einen Akteneintrag oder eine Akte. Die Datei waere
'the files' oder 'records'.
Wie 'computerese' das beeinflusst, darueber will ich mir kein Urteil erlauben, das Sprachempfinden der( wohl immer noch) Ueberzahl hat sich
vor dem 'Compurassic' ausgebildet.



Hutschi said:


> Im Fall "File":
> 
> ein File - ein Beil (s), ein Teil (s), ein Keil (m) ...
> Vergleiche: eine Zeile, eine Weile, eine Feile ...


??



Henryk said:


> *die* Diskette[/i]


 
diese Diminuitive aus dem franzoesischen sind wohl alle -eben deshalb-
feminine.


----------



## Henryk

> diese Diminuitive aus dem franzoesischen sind wohl alle -eben deshalb-
> feminine.


Ja, aber die Diskette war doch vor der CD. Dementsprechend kam Ersteres als Erstes ins Deutsche.


----------



## Robocop

Hutschi said:


> Es gibt auch linguistische Untersuchungen und Tests, in denen solche Zuordnungen zu eigens dafür erfundenen Kunstwörtern gemacht wurden. Die Zuordnungen erwiesen sich jeweils relativ konsistent, wobei sich aber Varianten bildeten, die unterschiedlich große Gruppen repräsentierten.
> 
> Wenn es gefühlsmäßig zu einem Standard passte, wurde von den meisten die Standardform verwendet. "Standard" ist hier individuell gemeint, nicht im Sinne eines festgelegten Standards, sondern im Sinne einer intuitiven Gruppierung, die erkennbaren Regeln folgt.
> 
> In einigen Fällen gibt es mehrere Eingruppierungsmöglichkeiten.


Diese "Erklärung" zur Genus-Bildung bei _fremden _Wörtern überzeugt mich am meisten, und sie ist für mich auch absolut plausibel. 
Nach meiner Meinung gibt es für die Genus-Bestimmung bei solchen Wörter keine bessere Methode, als zu prüfen, wie es sich anhört. Und was mehrheitsfähig ist, setzt sich mit der Zeit durch.

Was "Beach" anbetrifft, da kommt für mich persönlich nur *die *Beach in Frage, der Beach/das Beach hört sich für mich "schrecklich" an. Aber so ist es halt, schön ist, was man schön findet, und das hat, vermute ich, irgendwie mit der "Relativitätstheorie" zu tun...


----------



## Quelle

Hier stehen unverbindliche Regeln zur Genusbestimmung von Anglizismen:
1. Lexikalische Ähnlichkeit
2. Gruppenanalogien
3. Natürliches Geschlecht
4. Anzahl der Silben
5. Morphologische Analogie
6. Anglizismenaus Verb und Partikel
7. Latente oder verborgene Analogien

Demnach wäre "der Beach" am passendsten, da Punkt 1 und 4 dafür sprechen. Für mich persönlich klingt auch DER Beach am besten, aber jeder hat da wohl so seine Vorlieben.


----------



## Sidjanga

Quelle said:


> 4. Anzahl der Silben


??
Tatsächlich?
Auf der Seite stehen zu dieser "Regel" jedenfalls mehr Ausnahmen als Beispiele.


----------



## trier2007

WOWWWW!!! Es freut mich, dass auch die Deutschen manchmal kleine Schwierigkeiten haben, zu wissen, ob einige Woerter maskulin oder neutrum sind! Ich habe Deutsch fuer 2 Jahre gelernt, und es ist noch problematisch fuer mich!


----------



## Bonjules

Vielen Dank fuer die gute Quelle, Quelle.

Also, wie vermutet, doch einige uebergreifende Kriterien, wenn auch
im Wettstreit und manchmal im Widerstreit liegende!
Welch eine business opportunity fuer Lexikographen und Verleger, 
wo wir jetzt praktisch ein Doppel-Deutsch kriegen, oder wenigstens
ein-einhalbes...


----------



## ingafstef

Latein, English, Spanish oder Deutch, la Playa = the beach = der Strand. Warum es in deutsch maskulin ist und in spanish und english feminine kann ich nicht mir selber nicht erklaeren. Dagegen "der Virus" = the virus = el virus, hier bleibt es gleich. WARUM?

Take Care,
Inga


----------



## Bonjules

Es scheint dass in alldem die individuelle Erfahrung schon
wichtig ist, wenige der genannten Kriterien sind ja sehr
zwingend. Als wir mit einer kleinen Gruppe 
Deutscher in Calif. wohnten, glaube ich dass wir nie anders
gesprochen haben als: 'Also gestern waren wir am Santa Monica Beach,
probieren wir doch heute das Zuma Beach'.
Aber:1. Wir waren alle Sueddeutsche; 'der Strand' war was seltenes und auf Urlaub beschraenkt.
2. Wir waren schon eine Weile aus D. weg
3. Mit Fremdwoertern die keine ziemlich eindeutige 'natuerliche' Zuordnung oder identifizierende Endung hatten(-ette) war es wohl
'in dubio pro neutro'
 Uebrigends: Sagt(e?) man ueberall (abwertend) 'das Mensch'?
(vermute auch was schwaebisches..)


----------



## Sidjanga

Bonjules said:


> [..]
> Uebrigends: Sagt(e?) man ueberall (abwertend) 'das Mensch'?
> (vermute auch was schwaebisches..)


Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, das schon öfters so gehört zu haben.
Der abwertende Sinn ist allerdings klar.

Neuer/neues/neue Thread?


----------

